# Mazzer Mini with Timer Forum Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Forum Special

Mazzer mini with timer - 0.6kg or 1kg hopper

£10 off for members

usual: £335 + VAT

PM for code

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Mini%20Grinder%20with%20Timer


----------

